# MFT Length stop



## SteveMaskery (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi folks, Greetings from England.

If you use a MFT for your sheet goods, you might like this adjustable length stop.




























And on YT - 




Enjoy.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the useful tip. It is ideas like this that make woodworking a pleasant endeavor. It's nice to be able to construct simple devices, like yours instead of spending a lot of money for something that does the same thing.


----------

